# flooding the docs



## Guest (Aug 17, 2001)

Irritable Bowel Reason for 12 Percent of Visits to US DoctorsAm J Manag Care08/16/2001By Elda HauschildtThe majority of the 20 percent of people in the United States who have irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) do not consult a doctor about the condition although IBS does account for 25 percent of visits to US gastroenterologists and 12 percent of visits to doctors' offices."Consequently, the direct and indirect costs associated with IBS are estimated at US$8 billion annually," reports Dr. M.M. Schuster.Dr. Schuster says these visits are related to IBS symptoms. Although IBS has no apparent structural pathology, patients present with altered bowel habits, abdominal pain/discomfort and bloating.One standardised guideline for diagnosing IBS is the Rome II criteria. Its definition of the condition includes abdominal discomfort associated with altered bowel habits. Bloating is another symptom that is often present.Dr. Schuster explains that there are three IBS patient subgroups. These are defined according to predominant bowel symptoms: constipation, diarrhoea or alternating constipation and diarrhoea."Haematology, faecal occult blood test, flexible sigmoidoscopy and lactose tolerance evaluations are recommended for all patients demonstrating symptoms of IBS," Dr. Schuster adds."When indicated, tests are recommended to rule out bacterial or parasitic infections, pelvic floor muscle dyssynergia, colonic inertia, peptic ulcer or inflammatory bowel disease." Am J Manag Care, 2001; 7: S246-S251.


----------

